# Military Looks for New Home for Commandos



## JasonH (20 Mar 2005)

Military Looks for New Home for Commandos 
Josh Pringle 
Sunday, March 20, 2005 

The Canadian Military is reportedly scouting new locations for its Joint Task Force 2 commando base. 

Less than two years after deciding against moving the J-T-F 2's from Dwyer Hill, the military is looking at possible new locations in and around Ottawa. 

A spokeswoman for Defence Minister Bill Graham says officials are looking at building a new facility in the city or an expansion of the current base at Dwyer Hill and Franktown roads. 

The unit is in the midst of a significant increase in personnel. 

http://www.cfra.com/headlines/index.asp?cat=1&nid=26046


----------



## mhervey (20 Mar 2005)

I think the CF should find a new base for JTF2 it would resolve the problems they are having with neighbouring homes and farms.  If they expanded the facility, there would just be more bad press along the lines of "JTF 2 Boots Out Farmers".


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

Why not Pet?


----------



## badpup (20 Mar 2005)

Why not BC?, where is it written that all Military units need to be in Ontario? 
Plenty of Crown Land available out here, as well as a serious lack of Military presence, after the last round of Base closures/cutbacks


----------



## buzgo (20 Mar 2005)

mhervey said:
			
		

> I think the CF should find a new base for JTF2 it would resolve the problems they are having with neighbouring homes and farms. If they expanded the facility, there would just be more bad press along the lines of "JTF 2 Boots Out Farmers".



Didn't they just expropriate a bunch of land recently?

As for moving them to BC, well, how long would it take them to get to Ottawa in case something happened....

Why don't they have multiple detachments located throughout the country?


----------



## badpup (20 Mar 2005)

How long to travel to Vancouver or Halifax?, two more "likely" targets or avenues of attack than Ottawa.


----------



## Freddy Chef (20 Mar 2005)

mhervey said:
			
		

> ...there would just be more bad press along the lines of "JTF 2 Boots Out Farmers".



Sounds like the CF (previous incarnation) and Meaford during WWII.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

You protect the capital first, everything else second.


----------



## vangemeren (20 Mar 2005)

I curious about the pros/cons of each of three solutions that seem the most likely:

1) Expand the base they're currently occupying.
2) Create a new base somewhere else.
3) Move to Petawawa.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (20 Mar 2005)

> You protect the capital first, everything else second



Strange you should say that.  I saw a documentary last month on 9/11 and what was going on in Canada.  Apparently while the attacks were happening, NORAD and the Canadian Air Force were told to watch for any suspicious planes heading towards Montreal, Toronto and Vancouver (3 of Canada's biggest cities and possible targets), but no mention of Ottawa...


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Mar 2005)

Give them a floor or two in NDHQ.
They could even practice all their rapelling and roof top magic stuff there 


Pet seems like a logical choice doesn't it?
Huge, often unused, training area. 427 (?) squadren is based there.   River,abandoned airfield,  no complaints from locals, thicj woods, open plain. If they ever want to practice with UXOs they just need to step 7 feet into the training area and of course the great canadian warehouse.


----------



## Acorn (20 Mar 2005)

Ottawa has an international airport that Pet doesn't have.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Mar 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> Ottawa has an international airport that Pet doesn't have.



Exactly - and that is why not Pet.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

Herc out of Pet to Ottawa, Air bus to whatever destination


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Mar 2005)

You mean Herc from Trenton to Pet, then to Ottawa, right?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2005)

Pet doesn't have a runway capable of facilitating a Herc or am I being too simplistic here.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Mar 2005)

I'm sure IF they were going to Pet and THEY wanted a Herc runway, they'd have it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Mar 2005)

Ottawa does have an airport but the JTF has also been insane about secrecy. Ottawa doesn't seem like the best place to stay out of the spotlight.

Petawawa to ottawa is and hour and a half drive? Thats not a very long drive.
I really can't see the JTF having to (Or being able to) deploy at such a short notice that and hour and a half will make or break the mission.

Obviously I have no understanding on their SOPs for deploying but I can only guess that we(Government/Military/JTF) would have atleast some kind of warning order and they would be put on alert. Leave canceled, equipment packed and prepared. I can't really see something being sprung ont hem right out of the blue, and if it were im sure they would spend 3 hours waiting to get out of customs 

To me it simply seems like being stationed out of petawawa, 
-in a military enviroment
-military friendly locals
-training area 
-increased privacy 

seems worth the hour and a half car ride, WHEN it comes to that being the argument.

Then again who wants to live in petawawa when you can live in ottawa.


----------



## COBRA-6 (20 Mar 2005)

Don't forget their original mandate was for hostage-rescue anti-terrorist type missions... remember that bus on parliament hill? or the guy who shot-up the Quebec Legislature? That's why the SERT base was set up at Dwyer Hill, to be close enough to respond to an incident in Ottawa...

With their "evolving" mandate, I don't see why the main body couldn't be in Petawawa, with some CT-types still based in Dwyer hill for quick-reaction... but then again I don't know much about their structure or SOP's...


----------



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Pet doesn't have a runway capable of facilitating a Herc or am I being too simplistic here.



Funny....When the Airborne Regiment was in Pet, they had no problems with Hercs.   Do Hercs suddenly need longer runways?   I am sure they could practice some "Dirt Strip" landings out on the Mattawa Plain if they had to.   Pembroke Airport can handle Hercs and the Airborne Dock is still there.

They have been using Petawawa Training Areas since they came into existance.   There were rumours that they were moving to Pet a couple of years back.   They have pumped millions into infrastructure in Pet.   The New "Village" for FIBUA trg and the "JTF Tower" are prime examples of where some of their money is going.   

If Pet is too far away, Arnprior Airport with the Boeing Plant is right on the City of Ottawa boundary.   I am sure that that airfield could be reactivated and used for Herc flights.   If Boeing leaves, then there are hangar facilities.   The oposite side of that airfield would be away from prying eyes and a boost to the local economy, not only close to Ottawa.   Put in a Flight or two of Griffons and they could be downtown in seconds.  The Tim Hortons in Arnprior is already a JTF favorite stop.

Gw


----------



## buzgo (21 Mar 2005)

What about Mountainview? Isn't there a bunch of money going into that place?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (21 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The New "Village" for FIBUA trg and the "JTF Tower" are prime examples of where some of their money is going.



The FIBUA site was built entirely with LFCA money.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Mar 2005)

> What about Mountainview? Isn't there a bunch of money going into that place?



Yep and as popular rumors go, i've heard quite a few people insist that it's being done for the JTF.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Mar 2005)

Where is Mountainview?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2005)

*Rumour:*

That new building off in that far corner is for......(look over left shoulder)the.....(look over right shoulder).....JTF.......or as we like to call them........the Wind.


Now, don't tell anyone......you hear?


----------



## George Wallace (21 Mar 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Where is Mountainview?



Prince Edward County....across from Trenton.....Where the DZ is for the CPC.


----------



## buzgo (21 Mar 2005)

1 RCR sent a Combat Team down there a couple of years ago, they beat the crap out of the place. Apparently the Air Force was shitting bricks. I think they landed a herc there too (maybe with a LAV on it), and some of the boys in the LAV III's painted it with their LASERS, I guess a bunch of alarms were going off in the plane.

From what I heard, the buildings were pretty wrecked after that ex, but the rumor is around that its getting fixed up. AFAIK they have a BIG runway there. It is also the "graveyard" for CF planes.


----------



## badpup (21 Mar 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Ottawa does have an airport but the JTF has also been insane about secrecy. Ottawa doesn't seem like the best place to stay out of the spotlight.



Heck, this is all the more reason for JTF to be stationed on either of the Coasts, They would be virtually invisible, as is anything outside of Central Canada to Ottawa


----------



## Wizard of OZ (21 Mar 2005)

I don't think Pet is the answer as an influx of Cpl Jones's and Smith's may be a bit suspicious.  I do think that they should have two maybe even three areas to train.  BC being one of them as they could everything from desert to Jungle warfare out in some areas.  Such as Cultis Lake near the old Chilliwack base.  Then again they could got to Greenwood and be close to Halifax and such.  It all depends on how big of an expansion they are getting are we talking 10-50 guys or are we talking 50-250 new personal.  That would have alot of bearing on where they go.

MOO


----------



## karl28 (21 Mar 2005)

There is an old Airforce/Army base   in Picton not mountain view I think the area is called Picton heights ? It has an airstrip and supposedly an old Artillery range not sure on that part never saw the range just the old Barracks and runway .    But the base was a good size hardly any one around to .


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Mar 2005)

Picton (and karl28 is quite right, Picton does not equal Mountainview) was the home of 1st Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment which was disbanded and then, somewhat ironically, _morphed_ in 1 and 2 Surface to Surface Missile Batteries (ironic that bird gunners were converted to Honest John missiles).   Picton was, also, home to a battalion of the Regiment of Canadian Guards until sometime in the late '60s or early '70s.


----------



## PViddy (21 Mar 2005)

We still use Mountainview and Picton (i believe) to fly gliders out of for summer courses (Air Cadet Program).  As Mr. Wallace mentioned, the Para school also uses Mountainview for exercises.

I figure a good idea for JTF2 if they are indeed going to be expanding it, would be to use a system similiar to the US Navy SEALs.  Where they have SEAL team 6 stationed on the east coast and SEAL team 2 stationed on the west coast etc.  BC and Ontario ? have one group closer to NDHQ etc.

just a thought.


PV


----------



## FSTO (21 Mar 2005)

PViddy said:
			
		

> We still use Mountainview and Picton (i believe) to fly gliders out of for summer courses (Air Cadet Program).  As Mr. Wallace mentioned, the Para school also uses Mountainview for exercises.
> 
> I figure a good idea for JTF2 if they are indeed going to be expanding it, would be to use a system similiar to the US Navy SEALs.  *Where they have SEAL team 6 stationed on the east coast and SEAL team 2 stationed on the west coast etc.*  BC and Ontario ? have one group closer to NDHQ etc.
> 
> ...



That is more than likely what will happen.


----------



## S McKee (21 Mar 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> Pet doesn't have a runway capable of facilitating a Herc or am I being too simplistic here.


What about the nosedock at Browns we used to jump out of there all the time, or is it gone.


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2005)

Too bad we gave up Rockliffe and it's airfield.
How about Connaught Ranges?
Or, kick the civie museum out of the Diefenbunker, and put it in that site there?
Arnprior Airfield?  Lots of room near the civie free-fall school (wink). ;D
Who own's the old LETE site now?
What about the NRC site adjoining Rockliffe?

Tom


----------



## COBRA-6 (21 Mar 2005)

The best place I can think of in the NCR is the land between the Shirley's Bay research facility and Connaught Ranges... they already have the kill-house there... however Connaught can get kinda busy in the summer...


----------



## PViddy (21 Mar 2005)

I meant well.  8)  

what about actual aircraft available.  I know this isn't US SOCOM but would...or does JTF have an aircraft assigned to them 24/7 ? (herc). Panning out on the east coast west coast thing, do you guys think this would be an issue currently ?

cheers

PV


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2005)

Rockcliffe is soon to become Low Rental Housing.  LETE is now under RCMP management.  CSIS in the area around NRC.  Uplands is getting guted and loosing ground to NRC and the new Ottawa International terminal.  Shirleys Bay and Connaught are still there, but being swollowed up by urban sprawl - wonder how soon some politician closes down the ranges due to safety?  Even NDHQ is in question - it now has offices spread all over the city and across the river.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Shirleys Bay and Connaught are still there, but being swollowed up by urban sprawl - wonder how soon some politician closes down the ranges due to safety?



Safety isn't a problem but they get noise complaints all the time - mostly about the grenade range... well that's what happens when you buy a house across the road from an army base... it's only been there for what? 100 years now?? I'm sure some members at the new golf course will loby their favorite liberal politician and they'll close it down... it's hard to putt with all that automatic weapons fire going on...


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Mar 2005)

yeah, besides, ive seen a few "long haired contractors" driving around in their SUV's around connaught. and its far too busy in the summer to put them there without a major expantion to the base.


Pett still seems like a good idea. 
lots of space, not too many worries about security compared to some locations, and with a Griffon Sqn. there, theyre only a short flight from ottawa in case of an emergency.

but thats just the simple opinion of a Mo trucker.  and i could be wrong.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2005)

Actually, Pet doesn't have all that great a Training Area size wise, Valcartier doesn't really have any at all, and Edmonton has Zero.  Pet does have a rather wide selection of Training areas to offer, but limited in size. That leaves us with the only areas to really conduct any large scale Training to be in places like Gagetown, Suffield, Wainwright and Shilo.  Each has its' own Pros and Cons.


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Mar 2005)

Why not Wain. we have a landing strip for Herc.'s there plus out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Mar 2005)

Rumour in these parts are the old Jail Farm at Burritts Rapids[Rideau Correctional Centre], plenty of room, secure area, lots of old training buildings,about the same distance to Ottawa.

Ahhh, rumours........


----------



## TCBF (22 Mar 2005)

If not, then Arnprior Airport.  Rent space from Boeing, and build south of the free-fall school.  Airfield, trg area, close to Ottawa, an hour from Pet, privacy.  Do we still own the land around the old CFS Foymount?

Tom


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Mar 2005)

Foymount has been sold. In fact it was the setting for the made for TV movie Peacekeeper.


----------



## Chags (22 Mar 2005)

Wainwright is out..  CMTC and WATC basically have the entire trg area used 9 months out of the year.

The Pet Trg area is expanding..  I think this would be the best place to house the unit..  of course they would still use Connaught, Arnprior, etc for urban training..


----------



## Wizard of OZ (22 Mar 2005)

I disagree Pet is to populated (with Military) an area to have the unit there.  They do like there secrecy.  I think revamping an old installation or building a new one is the way to go.  It also depends on how big of an expantion they are planning to have.  Are we talking 10's of guys or up to 100's of guys comming into the unit.  these are all factors that should be considered.  I also think they should have more then one location decentralizing this organization to west and central/east does make sense for deployment capability and such.

MOO


----------



## civvy3840 (22 Mar 2005)

I also agree with wizard of oz pet has two infantry battalions there way to busy.

Can someone explain this to me. Why is it that members of JTF2 try to blend in with the rest of the CF but they don't wear rank or name tags? It just seems to me that if I was an enemy soldier and we captured  CF soldiers in our borders without rank or nametags wouldn't that kind of be obvious that they are special forces?


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Mar 2005)

The problem with pet, from what i recall of my times there, is that 95% of the training seems to be done on the mattawa plains and the little area surrounding there. Theres a pretty huge area of land that seems to go generally unused.

Also take into consideration what the JTF do.  I figure they don't need huge areas of land to do their stuff.

What could they be looking for? Taking some guesses,

-Close to the capital
-open plains, swamps, thick forrests
-A river to conduct water ops
-Airfiend/abandoned airfield for obvious situations
-Military friendly locals
-easy access to a heliport
-ranges (for rifles, machineguns, explosives)
-a building they can practice playing spider man with
-secure fibua site (ie not one civilians can drive up to and watch
-close proximity to military units like infantry, engineers, armored, medics to conduct joint training with
-be able to blend in (roughly) with the locals (locals in this case being civilians, soldiers and ex soldiers)


----------



## Cpl.Banks (22 Mar 2005)

Why not just split JTF 2 into two battalions? Send one out to the west(BC?) then keep the rest in Ottawa? I guess it does depend on how many new members are being added to the force, if its 10-50 they should be able to swallow up some farmers land and if we are talking 50-300 then send that Bn out west with a sprinkling of veterans from the original Bn to make one roughly the size of 250 troops, since the priority is lower out west we could reinforce it with the next batch of troops? How big is the JTF 2 org in Ottawa? And does anybody know for sure how many new troops are getting added?
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## badpup (22 Mar 2005)

If we knew, and told you, there may be disappearances in the night  :blotto:


----------



## buzgo (22 Mar 2005)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Foymount has been sold. In fact it was the setting for the made for TV movie Peacekeeper.



Foymount is the Canadian home of Sierra Designs (Black Water Manufacturing) there is a Sierra Designs outlet store there!

I agree with Pet being out, I think that the JTF's presence would be disruptive - I mean having the whole unit there, not just a couple of Subs at the Tim's on base. Thats a lot of families too, and a lot of guys joined JTF just to get OUT of Petawawa.


----------



## Canadian Sig (22 Mar 2005)

Rumor has it that the team might be almost doubling in size. That definatly would necesitate(sp) a new home (or 2?). Of course how much room do you need for a bunch of guys who dont actualy exist????  :dontpanic:


----------



## TCBF (22 Mar 2005)

I think the NCR is the best place for them to fit in. After all, we DO have about 15,000 office workers in uniform there, right?  ;D

Tom


----------



## buzgo (23 Mar 2005)

And there is a MEC for them to shop at


----------



## badpup (23 Mar 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that the team might be almost doubling in size. That definatly would necesitate(sp) a new home (or 2?). Of course how much room do you need for a bunch of guys who dont actualy exist????  :dontpanic:


Look at the size of Area 51 in Nevada, it doesn't exist either  :


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2005)

Chags said:
			
		

> Wainwright is out.. CMTC and WATC basically have the entire trg area used 9 months out of the year.
> 
> The Pet Trg area is expanding.. I think this would be the best place to house the unit.. of course they would still use Connaught, Arnprior, etc for urban training..



Really?

Are we expanding out into the River or into Algonquin Park or into Atomic Energy of Canada.   Petawawa has no room to expand.


They already conduct a lot of training in Petawawa.   They also conduct training in Trenton and other areas of Ontario, as well as in their home base.   They send people on courses all around the world.   They have people deployed all over the country and around the world.   They are recruiting more people all the time, as they are loosing people all the time to other organizations or retirement.   They announced last year that they would double in size, but as yet have not seriously needed to look anywhere else for a larger Training area, so everything in this thread is pure speculation and rumour.   It is really of none of our concern what they are doing.

GW


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2005)

...but George, its much more fun than wondering whats going to happen on the Y&R.......


----------



## atticus (23 Mar 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> -Close to the capital
> -open plains, swamps, thick forrests
> -A river to conduct water ops
> -Airfiend/abandoned airfield for obvious situations
> ...



Why not central Alberta? Its a major econimic centre of Canada, in close proxmity to CFB Edmonton (well, like two hours). Other than being close to the capital it has every thing else on your list. The locals are all pretty much your average Albertan, so their pro-military and the population isn't that big, so keeping a secret wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Wizard of OZ (23 Mar 2005)

atticus

Yea but again its Alberta.  So it will never happen.   BC maybe, how about Dunduran they could train and run for hours before getting lost.  

Seriously though, If they do beef the unit up, I say split it into two teams one East Central it could stay at Dwyer Hill and the other out West in (god forbid) even WinterPeg, close to aircraft and all the training they need.  Hell even Shilo.  But some where out in the West to respond to this side of the globe if needed.

MOO


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2005)

Why not alberta?

Conservitives are pretty popular out there aren't they?  I can't see the liberals doing something like that. How many liberals consider conservitives basically rednecks?  Send the commandos they oh so love to critique out there? Never.


----------



## atticus (23 Mar 2005)

Yeah, I guess Alberta is pretty much out of the question. Even the liberals that have ran for MP out here call us rednecks. I personally think that if the unit was split into two one should be in the west somewhere in BC or Alberta and the other in Ontario or Quebec. That way if something did happen, they are never too far away. And having some in Quebec you can cover a few polital points, then again, Quebec separatists might not like having an elite group of commandos in their province.


----------



## badpup (23 Mar 2005)

Main problem being, in distribution.
Alberta already has the bulk of the Airforce, and Army in the west (No real req for naval forces)
Meanwhile our Coasts are left defended by the USA for the most part, with large army/Air, and naval elements in the area.
talk about sovereignty, when US warships, or aircraft have to intervene on our behalf.  :crybaby:


----------



## Infanteer (23 Mar 2005)

Alberta has the bulk of the Airforce?  How to you consider 408 squadron and a Fighter Wing to be a bulk of the Air Force?

Anyways, is there a real point to this thread, or is it going to stick to the trend of any thread with "JTF" in the title ballooning quickly to many pages of nothing....


----------



## badpup (23 Mar 2005)

Read "West" Infanteer, Comox remains as an Airforce base that is under utilized. Sending 2 Hornets there for the summer does not constitute a capability. No Offence intended to the members of the other 2 Squadrons based there, maritime patrol/sub chasing, and SAR capabilities are of prime importance. As for land element: Chilliwack; Mostly closed, Work Point, sorta used, Kamloops; Closed. This leaves the Reserve Units that many have slagged on these forums as the primary defence of the west coast. IMHO Capable: Yes, Equipped to do a proper job?: No.
Land base available for basing the JTF in near secrecy?, Yes Terrain for multi mission traning scenarios: yes, access to Air and Sea assets: Yes.
Requirement as a tactical/practical, and political tool: yes.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Mar 2005)

Regardless of the ample land in the west, if you look at the original post it would seem the decision has been made to keep them in the NCR... 

I could seem them just expropriating the land around Dywer Hill, they've already spent the money on that place, it's in a good spot, families are settled in nearby, why move now?

Though there is a lot of land east of the city too, right after Walkley Rd on the 417 it turns rural...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2005)

Mike_R23A,
....all good points, now check out a little place called Burritt's Rapids[straight down Dwyer Hill Road] and see why I am thinking the old Rideau Correctional Centre.


----------



## COBRA-6 (23 Mar 2005)

I think I know the place you're talking about, didn't the RCMP use it too? But won't they frighten all the boaters on the Rideau if they set up shop there!?


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Mar 2005)

> I could seem them just expropriating the land around Dywer Hill, they've already spent the money on that place, it's in a good spot, families are settled in nearby, why move now?



So lots of money has been spent building, everyone is settled and comfortable. Moving doesn't strike me as something the CF would do.....


----------



## TCBF (25 Mar 2005)

Hey, you can always tell when the CF is going to shut down a base, the new building gets opened.

Tom


----------



## bossi (26 Mar 2005)

Well, after visiting Wales and the WWII Commando trg area in Scotland ... I'm thinkin' about terrain.

I'm kinda thinkin' that with the departure of the RAF ... Goose Bay has a lot to offer in the way of security (in the middle of nowhere), lots of trg area (in the middle of nowhere), and pre-existing infrastructure (in the middle of nowhere).

Similar to the move of SAS HQ to Credenhill ... Dwyer Hill could be like a "fire hall", close to the NCR ... or MountainView could be another Jumping Off Point (across the road from Trenton) ... while Goose Bay would be "Brecon Beacons" for Selection (away from prying eyes and prying neighbours ...).

Heck - if foreign tourists would like to come and visit, they'd enjoy Goose Bay's relative obscurity, too ... and for the sake of argument, maybe Labrador has more to offer in the way of boat trg ... ?

But, of course ... we'll never know where, when or even if they relocate the Trout Farm, will we?


----------



## Badanai (29 Mar 2005)

simple reason why The JTF2 are in Ontario is location location location. Why else is CFB Trenton the major air transport base is in Ontario Between Ottawa and Toronto. You can't put them (JTF) in am base with other military units like Petawawa. Think about it people.  :gunner:
I would think its common dog but I guess not!


----------



## FSTO (30 Mar 2005)

Cutter2001ca said:
			
		

> simple reason why The JTF2 are in Ontario is location location location. Why else is CFB Trenton the major air transport base is in Ontario Between Ottawa and Toronto. You can't put them (JTF) in am base with other military units like Petawawa. Think about it people.   :gunner:
> I would think its common dog but I guess not!



Once the defence review comes out (this is like waiting for the second coming of Christ!) there will be quite a bit of movement of certain assets. One more than likely use of JTF 2 is in the maritime environment, (terrorist attack on cruise liners, ferries, cargo ships etc.) Due to our sorry lift capability, the ability of JTF to load up, move, and embark a target vessel in a reasonable amount of time is absolutely horrible. There is a strong likelihood that detachments will be stood up in the MARPAC and MARLANT AORs to facilitate more rapid reaction to crisis happening on our coasts.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2005)

> You can't put them (JTF) in am base with other military units like Petawawa. Think about it people.
> I would think its common dog but I guess not!


Why not?


----------



## Badanai (1 Apr 2005)

simple living sand working in Pet is like living in a Fish Bowl everyone knows everyones busyness. That unit will be kept or placed away from other military bases. Like where they are now.  Out of sight out of mind. 
For all of you Petawawa does have a airport......actual its Pembroke air fiield.  hercs fly up from Trenton so the boys from 3 RCR can jump or somoe times 3RCR drives down to Trenton so the Fly back to Pet and jump.
For the person who said why not Armprior......Where the Hell do you think the are anyway??????????On second though don't answer that I don't want to hear it





			
				FSTO said:
			
		

> Once the defence review comes out (this is like waiting for the second coming of Christ!) there will be quite a bit of movement of certain assets. One more than likely use of JTF 2 is in the maritime environment, (terrorist attack on cruise liners, ferries, cargo ships etc.) Due to our sorry lift capability, the ability of JTF to load up, move, and embark a target vessel in a reasonable amount of time is absolutely horrible. There is a strong likelihood that detachments will be stood up in the MARPAC and MARLANT AORs to facilitate more rapid reaction to crisis happening on our coasts.


The JTF's buddget doesn;t really come from the department of national defence....so who cares if the new defence review comes out


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2005)

Quote,
_For the person who said why not Armprior......Where the heck do you think the are anyway?_

..not there I can assure you. Though going due south.......


----------



## Badanai (1 Apr 2005)

I know where they are...... armprior is close enough


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

I mentioned Arnprior because of the airfield and the space for growth and facilities around it.  Lots of room to site there.

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2005)

Cutter2001ca said:
			
		

> simple living sand working in Pet is like living in a Fish Bowl everyone knows everyones busyness. That unit will be kept or placed away from other military bases. Like where they are now.   Out of sight out of mind.
> For all of you Petawawa does have a airport......actual its Pembroke air fiield.   hercs fly up from Trenton so the boys from 3 RCR can jump or somoe times 3RCR drives down to Trenton so the Fly back to Pet and jump.
> For the person who said why not Armprior......Where the Hell do you think the are anyway??????????On second though don't answer that I don't want to hear itThe JTF's buddget doesn;t really come from the department of national defence....so who cares if the new defence review comes out



I've read several of your posts.   A couple of them in this thread; this one in particular have me wondering WTF you are and why are you so OTL.

At the beginning of this thread I mentioned Arnprior.   If You think Dwyer Hill is anywhere near Arnprior, you need a geography lesson. (PS - it is a little bit closer to Carlton Place than Arnprior.)   I also corrected someones comment on Pet's lack of Airport facilities and mentioned the Airborne Dock at Pembroke Airport.   You muddy the waters with your 2 cents worth.   Your suppositions that they should not move into Pet are ill founded.   There are facilities in Pet that they already occupy and maintain (If you haven't yet noticed the Desert Cam Humvees and trailers - go look behind the Silver Dart - but don't get too close to the fence unless you are delivering Pizza.).   Many are formerly from Pet.   Pet is not the "Fish Bowl" to the great extent that you allude to.   And so what if it is.   It is a Military Community, and that is what people do there - Soldier!   Does it really matter what Unit they Soldier in?   

Oh!   By the way......now that we have told you this......we will have to kill ya!     ;D


----------



## Recce41 (1 Apr 2005)

Pembroke Airport is only 5 mins away. Also Petawawa WAS TO BE THE SF base in the 70s. But Petawawa is also an open base. Also the C+C is in Ottawa. If its to far, C+C is lost. If not Petawawa maybe Trenton :evil: :tank:


----------



## Badanai (1 Apr 2005)

Oh!  By the way......now that we have told you this......we will have to kill ya!   Grin


Sorry People have tired 25 plus serbs could do it what makes you think you can!


----------



## Armymedic (1 Apr 2005)

Cutter2001ca said:
			
		

> Sorry People have tired 25 plus serbs could do it what makes you think you can!



edit: removed comment. in hindsight, not a good thing to say. My apologies gents.

Now that your and air force guy, don't forget all that you knew when you were in Pet.

I concur Arnprior would be as good as any spot...except the area is too close to a major highway, and the hundreds of thousand eyes that drive by there daily.


----------



## Badanai (1 Apr 2005)

I was going to commen ton the last post but I will not
If you think Pet is not a fish bowl well boy you have to look around once in a while or sit in Tim hortons and listen or have a hair cut.  Information is passed so fast its almost impossible is keep things quiet. So why should a unit like the JTF not be placed likea place like Petawawa ? Yes they have buildings there and vehicles. They need a place to be when they come up thats there own. Petawawa attracts enough media attention by itself. Not what the JTF needs. If this is OTL then maybe we all should step back take a deep breath and remember that everything does not center around Petawawa. But these are my two cents and if they are muddying up the puddy go jump into another one because I may think the same about yours


----------



## Recce41 (1 Apr 2005)

Petawawa is like anyother base. I have been to Bragg, that is the US Army's SF base. It is no different than Petawawa, Gagetown, etc. The only thing that is different is it has Delta in the back forty, 82 and SF out front. Then you have the SAS, I have been on tours with them. And being secret is not the main threat. They want the enemy know, for what they do will scare, not what you think they do. By the way  my family and I enjoyed Petawawa, cannot wait to get back next yr.  :evil: :tank:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

Every time 7 blacked out SUV's pull up to the PMQ's in Ottawa you don't think there is any talking going on?


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2005)

> Sorry People have tired 25 plus serbs could do it what makes you think you can!
> 
> 
> Cause we arn't drunk, and we know how to properly set up an ambush.....



Yowza,

I am staying outta this one folks....

tess


BTW i am the one figure eleven without the stick up the arse on the right side...

 :-X


----------



## George Wallace (1 Apr 2005)

Cutter2001ca said:
			
		

> Sorry People have tired 25 plus serbs could do it what makes you think you can!



I took it as meaning that he was done in at least 25 times, so....


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Apr 2005)

poor tired fellows

tess


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2005)

"BTW i am the one figure eleven without the stick up the arse on the right side..."

Glad I'm not giving the fire control order on THAT!  ;D

Tom


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (9 Apr 2005)

Why not the old Air Force base at Uplands (Ottawa). What about buying back the old  Defienbunker (previous post) would be a good plan. Trenton would be another option. I am sure that if we need some land in Ontario and near Ottawa then some can be found.


----------



## buzgo (10 Apr 2005)

Forlorn Hope said:
			
		

> Why not the old Air Force base at Uplands (Ottawa). What about buying back the old  Defienbunker (previous post) would be a good plan. Trenton would be another option. I am sure that if we need some land in Ontario and near Ottawa then some can be found.



Hehe. That would be an interesting place (Uplands) to set them up. Much of the real-estate on the former base is now used by businesses involved with the airport. There really isn't much left of CFB Ottawa or whatever it was called. A very small self help housing / PMQ area, the golf course , curling club, and that is pretty much it! Plus it is surrounded by houses... with more being built all of the time!


----------

